# Bike show and swap this Sunday all spots FILLED!



## acurint (Feb 17, 2022)

Message deleted


----------



## 1439Mike (Feb 19, 2022)

When and where?


----------



## LarzBahrs (Mar 5, 2022)

Sunday, March 13th 8am-12pm at 9687 Elk Grove-Florin Road Elk Grove, CA 95624.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Mar 7, 2022)

Pre registration only or can we sign up in person and to get a swap spot?


----------



## Boxtubebob (Mar 7, 2022)

Is this a annual swap meet?
 If so how big is it or what is expected. 
Post pictures of what you're bringing.


----------



## acurint (Mar 8, 2022)

Message deleted


----------



## acurint (Mar 8, 2022)

Message deleted


----------



## Fonseca927 (Mar 8, 2022)

acurint said:


> This is the first event that the owner of Bikehaus bicycle shop has organized so we are not sure if it's going to be annual or not. Also not sure how big it's going to be but you may bring any vintage bicycle items and of course anything related that you wish to sell. It's $10 to sell and $5 to display a bicycle payable on the day of.



Just got my two bike show spots let me know how I can purchase a swap area. Cool to see collectors starting a new bike event in nor cal. 🤙🏻


----------



## acurint (Mar 8, 2022)

Message deleted


----------



## acurint (Mar 8, 2022)

Message deleted


----------



## acurint (Mar 8, 2022)

Message deleted


----------



## 1motime (Mar 9, 2022)

What if you park your car somewhere else?  Do you still get 2 full spaces?


----------



## acurint (Mar 9, 2022)

1motime said:


> What if you park your car somewhere else?  Do you still get 2 full spaces


----------



## 1motime (Mar 9, 2022)

acurint said:


> Because this is a business parking lot with several other businesses, the organizer wants to avoid having sellers all converge at the closing time (noon) trying to load up since there won't be any other place to park if all of the spots are filled with people's goods. Alternatively, if you wish to park in the spaces on the right side of the image which is kind of in the back of the event, there should be plenty of space back there to spread out, but you'll be a little isolated.



Thanks!


----------



## acurint (Mar 10, 2022)

We have now filled ALL available spots for this Sunday's swap meet thank you. 14 sellers will have a variety of vintage bikes and parts for you to look thru plus you can check out the vintage show bikes on display. See you there.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 12, 2022)

2 hours down the road ,darn it missed out on a seller spot😠


----------



## acurint (Mar 13, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> 2 hours down the road ,darn it missed out on a seller spot😠



Well I am sorry to hear that, and it did turn out very nicely, but we are about to advertise a much larger swap meet. Here's a sneak peek.


----------



## acurint (Mar 13, 2022)

Thank you sincerely for everyone that attended as a seller, shopper, or to display your bicycle.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 13, 2022)

what, no pictures! 🙁


----------



## 1motime (Mar 13, 2022)

Pictures please!!!


----------



## Fonseca927 (Mar 13, 2022)

1motime said:


> Pictures please!!!



Most of the pictures from the swap and show are in the other file started by Gary.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 13, 2022)

"other file started by Gary".... that helps a lot. 😐


----------



## Fonseca927 (Mar 13, 2022)

Elk Grove Swap | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Not a bad turn out!! Mostly sellers doing the buying!!




					thecabe.com
				




Thought the only other labeled “Elk Grove Swap” would of been obvious but…..


----------



## acurint (Mar 13, 2022)

Here are photos of today's swap and show.


----------

